# Seafood Feast



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 26, 2021)

Been craving seafood.  This is about 4 hour coarse.  If I would have fresh oysters and crab legs this would of been perfect!

Started with some Adli mussels.  












Then crab salad with avocado and some hatch pepper seasoning.







Next up Bay Scallops with brown butter sauce











Now Lobster and Red Shrimp







Finish with catfish







Damn why didn't I buy that Ice Cream?


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 26, 2021)

I wouldn't have room for ice cream. Nice work Brian.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 26, 2021)

Great meal Brian.  Love me some sea food.
Gary


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 26, 2021)

Yes sir that looks great Brian  !
The closest I've been lately is Captain D's lol


----------

